

Is Facebook trust worthy? - surendra_sedhai

have you read this news? http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/12/facebook-loses-much-face-in-secret-smear-on-google/
======
benologist
All this new stuff does is show they're not afraid to fight dirty which is
really just a reason to _dislike_ them.

There were plenty of reasons to _distrust_ them long before this, like when
they figured it'd a really awesome world to live in where app developers could
access your home address and phone number just because you like playing a game
they made.

